# Has any one studied....



## Bro. Vincent (May 5, 2013)

... The African Moors and there influence on European (modern)Freemasonry?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (May 5, 2013)

I have not but I'd be glad to look at any books, articles, or ebooks you could recommend.

I'm always happy to possibly learn more about the craft.


----------



## Fbateman (May 5, 2013)

I to would be interested in anything you are able to find Brother, please post any books or articles you happen to find. I will start looking as well but work is keeping me very busy.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 5, 2013)

I recently ordered the book "the African Origins of Freemasonry by Zachery Grimilion." I hear its an enlightening read...exited to read it.  My research so far shows an interesting link between the moors that ruled Southern Europe for 700 years and what came out of that time period. Very very telling! Freemasonry as we know I don't think existed until after the moors invaded Europe. Fascinating stuff! If i 'm wrong its OK and please correct me. But have your information together when you dispute it.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Fbateman (May 5, 2013)

I will look into it brother, like I said work has me slowed down but I will get it and let you know. European history is easy for me having spent most of my life there. I to am curious about the moors as they, like all the other invaders played a key role in the development and history of Sicily where my family  originates from


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 6, 2013)

I hear you bro. Fbateman. I am trying to delve more into Eurpean history as well as Freemasonry's history as a whole. Love the fellowship here, I really do. So many people in the short time I've been a member of this site have been so informative and knowledgable. I have had a few friendly disagreements here and there but at the end if the day we leave still as brothers. 

I find the Moors invasion of southern Europe a fascinating piece of world history and their influence on the DARK ages is unbelieveable.


----------

